# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  UCA y Junta de Andalucía presentan una planta pionera para potabilizar el agua

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Mar, 30 nov, 2010

Abastecimiento, Destacados, Investigación

El rector de la Universidad de Cádiz, Diego Sales, en compañía del consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz, y el profesor del proyecto e investigador principal, Juan Antonio López, del departamento de Tecnologías del Medio Ambiente, han presentado el proyecto pionero de una planta experimental de tratamientos de aguas, mediante el uso de nanofiltración y que se mantiene gracias a las energías renovables.

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, y la Universidad de Cádiz han finalizado la implantación en Puerto Real, en la Estación de Tratamiento de Aguas Potables (ETAP), de una planta piloto que servirá como laboratorio de una nueva tecnología de potabilización del agua corriente, la nanofiltración. La compaginación de este sistema con la energía renovable hace que esta instalación sea única en el mundo.

El titular de Medio Ambiente y el rector de la UCA han dado a conocer los pormenores de este proyecto denominado ETAP-ERN, surgido del convenio suscrito entre ambas instituciones con la colaboración del Consorcio de Aguas de Zona Gaditana. La Agencia Andaluza del Agua ha financiado este proyecto con 490.528 euros para realizar esta investigación, que se alargará hasta octubre del año 2011.

Sales ha matizado que en este proyecto cabe destacar que han estado implicadas dos patas científicas de la UCA, por un lado, el Grupo de Investigación y Tecnologías del Medio Ambiente, que poseen una gran experiencia en tratamiento de aguas y por otro lado, el Laboratorio de Energía Solar para la implementación de un sistema de generación en energía renovable.

En relación al agua ha detallado que será un agua única, que obtendrá las misma características de calidad que el agua potable, pero con la idea de mejorar sus procesos de potabilización, pues cumplirá con todas las garantías internacionales con el fin de que esté a gusto y apreciación de los ciudadanos.

El consejero de Medio Ambiente ha explicado la importancia de este proyecto como modelo de gestión eficiente y sostenible del ciclo integral del agua, ya que se pretende conseguir un agua potable de mayor calidad para su consumo con el menor coste posible y con la utilización de energías renovables.

Durante la presentación, Díaz ha resaltado también las posibles ventajas de esta nueva tecnología con respecto a la potabilización convencional y que gracias a este estudio se podrá evaluar su viabilidad a la hora de su implantación en un futuro. Asimismo ha añadido que el medio ambiente menos es más, y lo más natural siempre será lo más correcto. Asimismo, será esencial en este proyecto que elementos como el agua, sol y aire, reciban un uso adecuado como bien común para uso público.

A continuación, el profesor López ha presentado con mayor profundidad el estudio de la planta, donde ha subrayado que sería conveniente que parte del dinero que se invierte en el agua embotellada fuese destinada a las instalaciones de la fabricación de esta agua, con el fin de mejorarlas y así obtener un agua de calidad y más económica. El coordinador de la ETAP-ERN ha definido este proyecto como eco-innovador, pues se hace uso tanto de las tecnologías como del medio ambiente. Entre las actividades programadas, tienen previsto organizar catas ciegas de agua con los consumidores, y otros desarrollos técnicos como sistemas de limpieza de membranas, entre otros.

Ya ha finalizado la primera fase del proyecto, consistente en la creación de una instalación que cuenta con una capacidad para tratar 50 metros cúbicos de agua diarios. La planta servirá como laboratorio de un nuevo sistema de potabilización del agua mediante membranas de nanofiltración, con ventajas con respecto al tradicional como el hecho de que no se generan lodos.
Trabaja de manera autónoma con energía eólica y solar

La planta está diseñada para trabajar autónomamente, empleando el viento y el sol, además del hidrógeno, recursos totalmente limpios y renovables, que no dejan huella energética alguna. La instalación cuenta con dos aerogeneradores, 20 módulos fotovoltaicos y una pila de combustible de 0,8 KW alimentada con hidrógeno embotellado. Genera 11 kilovatios de energía y acumula la sobrante en baterías con una autonomía de ocho horas. Estas características hacen que esta planta sea la única del mundo que utiliza esta tecnología compaginada con las energías renovables.

El grupo de investigadores de Tecnologías de Medio Ambiente de la UCA trabajará a partir de ahora, en evaluar el potencial de la nanofiltración para complementar o sustituir el tratamiento convencional con el objetivo de obtener un agua potable de máxima calidad y garantía sanitaria al mínimo coste.

Este proyecto es un ejemplo de los distintos convenios de colaboración que la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, desarrolla mediante convenios con diferentes universidades y entidades públicas y privadas andaluzas para impulsar la investigación y el desarrollo tecnológico en materia de aguas. Desde 2005 se están invirtiendo cerca de 20 millones de euros con el objetivo de mejorar la gestión del agua en Andalucía.

Fuente.- Universidad de Cádiz

----------

